# 70 Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 25, 2018)

Here's a 70 frame I bought a couple weeks ago and have been adding parts to it , not all correct but they are all Schwinn parts . I went with 69 bars for the wider look . Will be swapping the S7 over to a S2 and adding a green seat shortly .I have Fenders but like the fenderless look for now .


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 25, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

would you sell the bike ?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 26, 2018)

not at this time


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice looking bike. You need a Sport Mag for the rear wheel.


----------

